# Were your twins in a routine at 2 months? EDIT - make that THREE months?!



## cazd

Did any of you have your twins in a routine by 2 months? 

After last nights epic cry-fest and driving around to get them to sleep at 2am...

I'm wondering if we should 'encourage' the twins into more of a routine.
(They tend to wake around 6-7 ish then feed every 3 hours with some sleeps in between.)

What do you think?


----------



## auntcarrie

We had our first set in a routine from the day they were born - fed them every 3 hours if they were hungry or not, sleeping or not... (We did not breastfeed, though, so I'm not sure if that would make a difference or not). Started to stretch to 4 or 5 hours (at night) when they were about 4 months, I believe. 

Even with our routine, we had many nights that they would take their time falling back to sleep after we fed them. It is a challenge! And we did not do a cry-it-out method until they were 8 months old. But regardless, we had them on a very tight parent-directed schedule from birth. It may not have done much for them, but it helped my husband and me.


----------



## TTC4toolong

My boys are 5 months this week and whilst I am normally super organised and thrive on routine (and had full intentions to have a routine asap), it has not happened. We have however introduced porridge/cereal for breakfast which we have at 8am everyday. This has put structure into our day and I can see a routine developing. Next step will be introducing supper at 5pm... 

I must admit, I found that many of the books I read about routine made sense pre-children but putting into action was really hard. Specifically, many of the routines assume you are at home 24/7. I on the other hand NEED to get out at least once every day. There are twins groups, other mum-friends, baby classes, family to see and even grocery shopping to be done... and if I have no plans I go for a long walk. It is very difficult to sustain a routine, thus the feed on demand!

I know this is not particularly helpful, but sometimes it is interesting to hear others experiences!


----------



## cazd

Thanks for that. I was the same... read all the books and was going to put them in a routine straight away.

Unfortunately I have two very different babies - my boy takes ages to get to sleep but then he's out for the count - for AGES. and my girl drops off to sleep in a second but is a really light sleeper and wakes frequently and wants to feed, coo and kick 'till she falls asleep again. I've got a bedtime routine sorted but I think you're right... it'll be easier to push a proper routine when they're eating breakfast too...

ta xx


----------



## vineyard

We routined from day 1. It was a life saver! We used the routine suggested by babywise. Some of their stuff is wacky but their routine was a LIFESAVER!! My kids have always been great nappers and have thrived on a routine. It also helped me know what to expect. I knew that I could go out right after I fed them and not have screaming hungry children. I found breastfeeding on demand out in public (and at home) very challenging. And with a schedule my girls still thrived and were in the 95th percentile. It worked and they adapted to getting fed every 3 hours.


----------



## Jessa

When we first brought our trio home, we woke them up to feed them every three hours. Since they were about four months old, we stopped that and now they have no routine.

As I always say....."They eat when they're hungry and sleep when they're tired."

They get solids in the morning around 9am and again around 6:30pm. The only time during the day that doesn't change is that the last feed of the day happens at 7:30pm and they get put to bed.

Even without a routine, I still have time to make my own baby food, do the laundry, complete an online course for my job (which I'm currently on maternity leave from), and other household tasks. I also take them into town at least 3 - 4 times per week to do running around/go out for lunch/etc. As long as I've fed them in the hour prior to leaving, they're usually a-ok. If not, I feed them when I'm out. 

Being a person who has always been REALLY organized, I marvel at myself for not having a routine....I totally thought I would. This works for us though and the babies seem to love it too. :)


----------



## chan8180

Mine are 15 weeks now and ive still really not into a routine reagrding sleep, only feeding schedules. Mine are fed roughly every 3 hours one by breast, other bottle fed Roughly feeding times are 7am,10am,1pm,4pm, 6.46 and bed by 7pm. One wakes once or twice around 1am/ 4am and the other just the once at 4am though did sleep through once the other night!

I tried everything a while back to get them into a routine as they were up every hour in the night from 1am onwards and i was exhausted but to be honest nothing worked and low and behold they had the 12/13 week growth spurt and just seemed to settle themselves anyway. They are so different and the weight differnce is now 3 pounds, one is much more content and has big feeds and sleeps well during the day, the other is a complete fuss pot, grizzles ALL DAY and is never settled, napping for short times only inbetween his cries. Im really hoping they will eventually sync their naps if not then i think i will try and crack it when weaning and can work around meals?

Thank god i have one good content baby as his brother keeps me on my toes all day!


----------



## vineyard

Jessa said:


> When we first brought our trio home, we woke them up to feed them every three hours. Since they were about four months old, we stopped that and now they have no routine.
> 
> As I always say....."They eat when they're hungry and sleep when they're tired."
> 
> They get solids in the morning around 9am and again around 6:30pm. The only time during the day that doesn't change is that the last feed of the day happens at 7:30pm and they get put to bed.
> 
> Even without a routine, I still have time to make my own baby food, do the laundry, complete an online course for my job (which I'm currently on maternity leave from), and other household tasks. I also take them into town at least 3 - 4 times per week to do running around/go out for lunch/etc. As long as I've fed them in the hour prior to leaving, they're usually a-ok. If not, I feed them when I'm out.
> 
> Being a person who has always been REALLY organized, I marvel at myself for not having a routine....I totally thought I would. This works for us though and the babies seem to love it too. :)

You sure do make it seem easy!


----------



## Jessa

vineyard said:


> Jessa said:
> 
> 
> When we first brought our trio home, we woke them up to feed them every three hours. Since they were about four months old, we stopped that and now they have no routine.
> 
> As I always say....."They eat when they're hungry and sleep when they're tired."
> 
> They get solids in the morning around 9am and again around 6:30pm. The only time during the day that doesn't change is that the last feed of the day happens at 7:30pm and they get put to bed.
> 
> Even without a routine, I still have time to make my own baby food, do the laundry, complete an online course for my job (which I'm currently on maternity leave from), and other household tasks. I also take them into town at least 3 - 4 times per week to do running around/go out for lunch/etc. As long as I've fed them in the hour prior to leaving, they're usually a-ok. If not, I feed them when I'm out.
> 
> Being a person who has always been REALLY organized, I marvel at myself for not having a routine....I totally thought I would. This works for us though and the babies seem to love it too. :)
> 
> You sure do make it seem easy!Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope I didn't come across as though I never have any problems though. It's a TON of work with multiples -- as you all know -- but I just stay focused and use every spare second. It also helps that hubby and I switch off at various times in the evenings to give each other a few minutes to do something else, like come on BnB! :)


----------



## Mrs R

Our routine is like a religion in our house lol But it works for us. We've had a routine pretty much from the start and have worked very hard to keep it. There have been a few adjustments along the way to accommodate longer sleeping patterns, solids etc but it goes pretty much like this, every day.

8am - Out of bed and bum changed (although one twin will probably have been shouting and dozing from 6am!)

8.30am - breakfast and bottle

9.30am - bath

10am - sleep

12pm - Lunch and juice, bum change and lots of play

2pm - weather permitting it's a nice long walk in the buggie... exercise for me, sleep for them

4pm - bottle, bum and play time

6pm - Daddy comes home, more play time and probably a little nap

7.30pm -Pyjamas, bottle and porridge

8-8.30pm - Asleep for the night!! This gives me and DH a few hours of sanity!

If I'm going out or making arrangements, I only make them for after lunch when everybody is fed and changed and well slept. That way we avoid tantrums and smelly bums in public lol


----------



## cazd

Oooh that routine looks fab!

I've got just the same thing as you chan... One easy one fussy. I'm glad my girls easier but I feel sorry for her sometimes cos our boy gets more attention.

Jessa... Oh my gosh. People with just 1 baby say they don't know how I manage two but three! You have my respect and admiration cos twins are hard enough!

Mine are 3 months now & we're sticking to a bath-bed routine. 
My girl is exclusively breastfed but my boy gets 1 bottle at night.

On your advice I've started waking them both up at 9am to try and fix the start and end of the day. But I don't get out every day. Maybe I should factor that in?
Unfortunately I've still got Spd so walking is quite painful. But just a quick blast of fresh air might help them...?


----------



## xgem27x

My boys were in SCBU for 3 weeks when they were born, so when we brought them home they were already in a routine and sleeping through the nights! I keep my boys exactly the same when it comes to feeds and changes, so their routine is very clear :)


----------



## cazd

gem that's great!
Not that they were in hospital but that at least you got something positive from it - sleeping through must be a dream!

Well mine are 3 months old tomorrow and I'm hoping that the mystical magical 3 month marker will happen for us - everyone says thats when it gets easier... well it better had do 'cos my two are next to me gurgling and wriggling away and they're so tired bless them but just REFUSE to sleep!


----------

